# Use mineral spirits to use in enamel wash?



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

I need to make an enamel wash and all I got right now is some Ace Hardware Paint Thinner 100% Mineral Spirits. Can I use this to make my wash?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I think that is right for enamels. It's been a long time since I played with that combination, so I'd test a small amount of paint to thinner to see if they dissolve into each other or bead up like oil and water (in which case, they're incompatible). 

I do remember that solvents from the hardware stores were compatible with enamels and lacquers, allowing a great savings of money over the hobby store bottles. Just be careful to use these solvents in a well ventilated area, for your own safety!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

If you got some Dawn liquid soap mix it with the paint and do a sludge wash, cheap and easy:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BKSinAZ said:


> I need to make an enamel wash and all I got right now is some Ace Hardware Paint Thinner 100% Mineral Spirits. Can I use this to make my wash?


Yep...that's the right stuff...just be gentle with the thinner.


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Like they said. That should work. However if you do have an issue you can try experimenting with isopropyl alcohol as well. some enamels wash or thin with alcohol since they are not "real" enamels. It all depends on the true base of the paint.

Of course, don't try anyting on the visible part of the model until you've tried it on a surface you don't see.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have never seen an enamel that was not a true enamel. Testors, and Humbrol paints are true enamels. Now, many acrylics can be thinned with solvent based thinners. THey are not true "water based" paints. Tamiya, for example, can be thinned wtih isopropyl alcohol or lacquer thinner..'

You can make an enamel wash with mineral sprits/odorless thinner and Testors enamel paints. However, a heavy wash will soften underlying layers of paint. it will remove enamels easily, and even some acrylics. Also a heavy wash can effect the plastic. I have had some kits actually crack or have parts crumble and split when washed with enamels thinned with mineral spririts.

A good, safe, wash is to get some Weber's Turpenoid (blue lable) and some tubes of artists oil paints in the shades you want. Its safe over pretty much any well cured paint, or over a clear sealer coat if you worry. The oils can be blended, wiped off, worked in, etc. depending on the effect you want.

You can thin acrylics and use them for washes but often they will bead up when thinned with too much water. Alcohol makes them flow better but for a heavy wash they tend to leave "tide marks" when they dry. They look great wet, but really crappy when dry.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

While regular white spirit is fine for cleaning brushes, it can be a little too aggressive when used fresh from the bottle and can react with the base colour. The best solution that I've found to this problem is to use clean USED thinners.

The photo below shows the stages of obtaining the thinners I use....










fresh white spirit is put in the middle jar which is the one I use for cleaning all my brushes in. After a few weeks use, I allow all the crud to settle out then decant the remaining liquid into another jar. This orange coloured liquid still thins the paint well but doesn't affect the underlying basecoat. It's also a neat way of recycling...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Note that outside of the UK it isn't normally called white spirits... its Mineral Spirits in the USA.

NO NOT use regular Turpentine either. The Turpenoid i mentioned is synthetic (and odorless)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Interesting to see you shop at Wilkinsons' too, miniature sun- I'v been getting my white spirits from there (and Morrisons) as well! 
I decant the orange-coloured spirits off too, to get rid of the sludge at the bottom, and then add more clean spirits - seems to clean brushes just as thoroughly for ever, no matter how many months or years the same liquid has been decanted and added to.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> A good, safe, wash is to get some Weber's Turpenoid (blue lable) and some tubes of artists oil paints in the shades you want. Its safe over pretty much any well cured paint, or over a clear sealer coat if you worry. The oils can be blended, wiped off, worked in, etc. depending on the effect you want.


djnick66,

Where can you get the Turpenoid? I just watched Painter X's video about oil washes and want to give it a try and he talks about Turpenoid in the video.

Thanks,
MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's made by Weber and is sold at most large art supply houses. Michaels, for example, handles it. Be sure you get the kind in the blue/white labeled jar or can. You can also use Grumbacher Odorless Thinner, or Mona Lisa Odorless Thinner. I prefer Turpenoid but the others are very similar. Wal Mart used to sell it in their arts/crafts section. Some stores may still have it.

http://weberart.com/oil_mediums/odorless_turp.html

DO NOT BUY THIS STUFF:

http://weberart.com/oil_mediums/turp_nat.html

IT WILL EAT PAINT AND PLASTIC


----------

